# Aufgeräumt!



## Radon-Bikes (12. November 2012)

Wir haben unser Lager im Radon Center Bonn aufgeräumt und noch das ein oder andere Sahnestückchen (2012er Bikes, Slide ED/DH/AM 140, Einzelstücke, Rahmen, Rahmensets,...) für Euch parat! Hier könnt Ihr mal schauen, ob was dabei ist: http://www.facebook.com/radonbikes (funktioniert auch ohne Login)


----------



## filiale (12. November 2012)

1. Man muß erst mal wissen dass man auf das Bild klicken muß 

2. Die Tabelle die dann erscheint ist zu klein, bitte um Optimierung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fissenid (12. November 2012)

Hallo,

Was ist denn das Skeen S.E.???


----------



## friesenspiess (13. November 2012)

fissenid schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Was ist denn das Skeen S.E.???


Ich würde sagen, das ist ein 22" Skeen Rahmen ohne Dämpfer in der Sonderlackierung orange, deshalb ' Special Edition'.


----------



## fissenid (13. November 2012)

friesenspiess schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, das ist ein 22" Skeen Rahmen ohne Dämpfer in der Sonderlackierung orange, deshalb ' Special Edition'.


 
Das es Special Edition heißt habe ich mir zwar gedacht, aber ich meine das Rad nicht den Rahmensatz!!!!!!!!


----------



## friesenspiess (13. November 2012)

fissenid schrieb:


> Das es Special Edition heißt habe ich mir zwar gedacht, aber ich meine das Rad nicht den Rahmensatz!!!!!!!!


 Achso, sorry. Das Skeen Carbon S.E. ist meines Wissens ein Sondermodell, welches auf dem Skeen Carbon Rahmenset mit Kashima basiert.


----------

